# RP SynchroMax really WORKS!!



## M5 LITE (Oct 29, 2003)

OK - I've completed the double trans fluid swap (free and easy so why not for those who may ask ) And filled my Getrag Type-D 6-speed manual tranny with Royal Purple SynchroMax (the 2 quarts is just adequate - it just started to seep back out the fill hole as the second bottle was depleted) During the drive home, I didn't notice any major differences, but perhaps the fluid was just working it magic then. Well, this morning, I got in the car and started off for work. I parked the car outside last night as an experiment so that the car would be ambient outside temp when I got started) and LO AND BEHOLD!!

Engaging second gear, which normally would require rev-matching and or forceful coersion when cold, now slid in as smoothly and gracefully as any other gear - _when they are warm_. Awesome.

I'm stoked - I didn't imagine that just a fluid swap would do this, but it just plain works. And to think that the SynchroMax can be had for less than $20 from your local RP retailer. I want to say thanks to 2 people for this. One goes to Dave Zeckhausen who was going to sell me the RP, but was out of stock at the time I ordered my Axxis Deluxe Plus brake pads and suggested that I buy locally as it would cost a significant amoount just to ship fluids alone - thanks for your honesty! And second goes to RevHigh (John) who sold me the RP - I was able to pick it up at his house and at a very nice price - Thanks!

So what are you waiting for? If you have a even slightly notchy gearbox, get RP SynchroMax!!


----------



## Steve D (Oct 10, 2002)

I put Redline D4ATF in my 540/6SP two years ago and it also made cold shifting much easier especially with my UUC SS. Wonder if there is any difference between Redline and RP? I will probably be changing my fluid again as routine maintenance soon and perhaps I will try RP. Any recommendations?

Steve D


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Steve,

I think both are good...would be interesting to hear if you notice a difference. I would guees that you would not.... :dunno:

Chris


----------



## mottati (Apr 15, 2003)

There was a HUGE thread over at www.m5board.com about this, which included a guy who worked for royal purple and at least one petro-engineer. There was no real bottom line, but some interesting stuff came up. One was about many failures of the getrag 6 speed gearbox in toyota supras, when using redline trans oil (not sure if it was their atf or mtl). There was an official reply from getrag not to use redline, and there was some similarity with bmw's gearbox. So for me, in my M5, i've stuck with the expensive bmw (esso) synthetic gear lube, which is the only oil 'approved' by getrag for this gearbox.
Mike


----------

